# Is LR6 standalone available as a standalone download?



## LRList001

Am I missing something, or is LR6 standalone not available as free trial standalone download?

If I visit http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows LR6 isn't listed.  If I go to the LR6 download page I get offered a choice of something, the default option then wants to run updates on CC, though I am not a CC user.

If it is available, could somebody take the trouble point me at it as it has escaped me.

TIA


----------



## clee01l

The USA link to buy the upgrade is here https://www.adobe.com/products/cata...er_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html

For this and and links to other countries use John's Web page for instructions 
http://lightroomsolutions.com/lightroom-6-perpetual/

I don't think there is a standalone trial any more


----------



## Modesto Vega

LRList001 said:


> Am I missing something, or is LR6 standalone not available as free trial standalone download?
> 
> If I visit http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows LR6 isn't listed.  If I go to the LR6 download page I get offered a choice of something, the default option then wants to run updates on CC, though I am not a CC user.
> 
> If it is available, could somebody take the trouble point me at it as it has escaped me.
> 
> TIA


If I were you I will read the other threads in the forum regarding perpetual license upgrades and highlighting the issue that the perpetual upgrade installs the Adobe CC app. I was going to upgrade this weekend but will wait until I get more clarity regarding what Adobe has cooked up here.


----------



## LRList001

Modesto Vega said:


> If I were you I will read the other threads in the forum regarding perpetual license upgrades and highlighting the issue that the perpetual upgrade installs the Adobe CC app. I was going to upgrade this weekend but will wait until I get more clarity regarding what Adobe has cooked up here.



Thank you all for the replies.

As far as I can see, LR6 is buy before you try, I had indeed found the buy link.  That is not a model that appeals to me.  I would like to try before I buy.


----------



## clee01l

LRList001 said:


> Thank you all for the replies.
> 
> As far as I can see, LR6 is buy before you try, I had indeed found the buy link.  That is not a model that appeals to me.  I would like to try before I buy.


You can trial the LRCC version.  It has the same features as LR6 plus the Lightroom Mobile functionality.


----------



## Jim Wilde

LRList001;164884 I would like to try before I buy.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> See here: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/where-can-i-find-the-lightroom-6-trial


----------



## LRList001

clee01l said:


> You can trial the LRCC version.  It has the same features as LR6 plus the Lightroom Mobile functionality.



Perhaps this is the time to explain why I will never use CC.  Not ever.

Many of you have disagreed with this, but here is my take.

I take an interest in my artistic integrity.  I am not claiming some wonderful, brilliant photographic genius, my skill level is such that I am thoroughly competent.  In order to retain artistic integrity, I require 100% control of my work.  By 100%, I mean 100%, not 99.99999%.

When you sign up to CC, you lose that 100% control.  You have handed control of access to your images and portfolio of work to a third party.  You might not see it that way, but that is, in my opinion, what you have done.

My reply to that, is no, non, niet, nien.  Not ever.  I will not and will never do that.


----------



## Modesto Vega

clee01l said:


> You can trial the LRCC version.  It has the same features as LR6 plus the Lightroom Mobile functionality.


This is possible but I would still be very careful. The CC trial involves creating an Adobe ID, installing the CC app (which is used for license management), and getting a 30 trial of the CC (without entering credit card details). Once these 3 steps have taken place Lr 6 perpetual license could behave likea subscription witout the regular payment.
Apparently, the only way to get Lr 6 perpetual not installing the CC app is if there is no trace of CC membership past or present, trial or active anywhere in Adobe's system.


----------



## clee01l

LRList001 said:


> Perhaps this is the time to explain why I will never use CC.  Not ever.
> 
> Many of you have disagreed with this, but here is my take.
> 
> I take an interest in my artistic integrity.  I am not claiming some wonderful, brilliant photographic genius, my skill level is such that I am thoroughly competent.  In order to retain artistic integrity, I require 100% control of my work.  By 100%, I mean 100%, not 99.99999%.
> 
> When you sign up to CC, you lose that 100% control.  You have handed control of access to your images and portfolio of work to a third party.  You might not see it that way, but that is, in my opinion, what you have done.
> 
> My reply to that, is no, non, niet, nien.  Not ever.  I will not and will never do that.


I will point out two things. 

The only images that you give up control are those that you upload to the internet.   Not just to Adobe, but Flickr, others or your own personal website.  

If you are that adamant about it, you probably should just disconnect from the internet completely, uninstall Windows or OS X and run LINUX.  However, you will be hard pressed to find a copy of LINUX without accessing the internet. You also probably need to find another vendor for your image processing software.

Subscription software is the norm in the business world and has been for 40 or more years. Companies like GE or Ford pay an annual license for software like DB2 or Oracle or any other major business software.  Microsoft Office is sold as an annual subscription now.  With all of the people using Microsoft Office,  there has not been anywhere near the lamenting that I've seen from LR users and LR is whether you want to believe it or not still available as a standalone perpetual license without the CC App Manager.


----------



## Modesto Vega

clee01l said:


> I will point out two things.
> 
> The only images that you give up control are those that you upload to the internet.   Not just to Adobe, but Flickr, others or your own personal website.
> 
> If you are that adamant about it, you probably should just disconnect from the internet completely, uninstall Windows or OS X and run LINUX.  However, you will be hard pressed to find a copy of LINUX without accessing the internet. You also probably need to find another vendor for your image processing software.
> 
> Subscription software is the norm in the business world and has been for 40 or more years. Companies like GE or Ford pay an annual license for software like DB2 or Oracle or any other major business software.  Microsoft Office is sold as an annual subscription now.  With all of the people using Microsoft Office,  there has not been anywhere near the lamenting that I've seen from LR users and LR is whether you want to believe it or not still available as a standalone perpetual license without the CC App Manager.


Cletus - your contributions to this forum are fantastic, you are very helpful to me and to others, but on this one you are sounding like an Adobe marketing representative and you can do much better than that.

Please do get your facts right:
1) the last stable release of Office, Office 2013 is available as retail and volume licensing - i.e., stand alone - and software as a service - i.e., subscription. There will be a riot if Microsoft pulls thd plug on retail and volume licensing.

2) likewise major business software like DB2 and Oracle is still available with a perpetual license and major corporates are in no rush to move to a subscription model because it is more expensive


----------



## Joe Dorn

After you download the standalone version you have a choice of buy or trial...


----------



## clee01l

Modesto Vega said:


> Cletus - your contributions to this forum are fantastic, you are very helpful to me and to others, but on this one you are sounding like an Adobe marketing representative and you can do much better than that.
> 
> Please do get your facts right:
> 1) the last stable release of Office, Office 2013 is available as retail and volume licensing - i.e., stand alone - and software as a service - i.e., subscription. There will be a riot if Microsoft pulls thd plug on retail and volume licensing.
> 
> 2) likewise major business software like DB2 and Oracle is still available with a perpetual license and major corporates are in no rush to move to a subscription model because it is more expensive


Modesto, I have no love for Adobe, but I am a pragmatist. The subscription model is the future whether you or I wish it to be.  There are financial incentives to companies like Microsoft and Adobe to have a standing customer base. And this goes beyond a guaranteed revenue stream.  As for the direction that Adobe is taking, you either accept it or move on to some product that fits your needs or how you see the world.  Carping about it here, benefits no one and just adds to the noise level.  AFAIK, no one from Adobe reads these forums and if there are any Adobe employees that do visit here that have no voice in the financial structuring of the company. 


 And I think Microsoft will pull the plug on standalone office, I just don't know when.  Office 2016 is not released yet.   As for standalone apps, try buying Word or just Excel without having to pay for all of the other pieces that you might never need or use.  IBM does not sell DB2. And unless you have a mainframe under contract, you won't even be able to pay an annual fee to lease DB2. 
Here is the Oracle Database US Price list. http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/technology-price-list-070617.pdf 
These are Annual fees and when the term of your license expires Oracle DB will stop working.   Now Oracle owns MySQL which is an open source Database engine. The MySQL database is free but you pay for the services that Oracle provides


----------



## Modesto Vega

clee01l said:


> Modesto, I have no love for Adobe, but I am a pragmatist. The subscription model is the future whether you or I wish it to be.  There are financial incentives to companies like Microsoft and Adobe to have a standing customer base. And this goes beyond a guaranteed revenue stream.  As for the direction that Adobe is taking, you either accept it or move on to some product that fits your needs or how you see the world.  Carping about it here, benefits no one and just adds to the noise level.  AFAIK, no one from Adobe reads these forums and if there are any Adobe employees that do visit here that have no voice in the financial structuring of the company.
> 
> 
> And I think Microsoft will pull the plug on standalone office, I just don't know when.  Office 2016 is not released yet.   As for standalone apps, try buying Word or just Excel without having to pay for all of the other pieces that you might never need or use.  IBM does not sell DB2. And unless you have a mainframe under contract, you won't even be able to pay an annual fee to lease DB2.
> Here is the Oracle Database US Price list. http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/technology-price-list-070617.pdf
> These are Annual fees and when the term of your license expires Oracle DB will stop working.   Now Oracle owns MySQL which is an open source Database engine. The MySQL database is free but you pay for the services that Oracle provides


Thank you Cletus, triple thanks, I not only went out for a run before replying to this but checked the Oracle licensing programme and Adobe System latest financial figures.

1) Oracle still offers term and perpetual licenses - please see http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/sig-070616.pdf. Furthermore, I would like to encourage you to read through this open letter, http://www.clearlicensing.org/open-letter/, it is very interesting, I wish somebody will do the same with Adobe's CEO.

2) Adobe is the only big technology company very close to offering only subscription based licenses. They are either the cleverest company on the planet or very myopic, time will tell. If I had the responsibility of running such a big company, I would not put my eggs into one basket, eggs are fragile (replace eggs by customers, it takes years to build a relationship and 5 minutes to destroy it).

3) How a company with a revenue of $4,147.065 million and gross profit of $3,524.985 - please see http://wwwimages.adobe.com/content/...ations/PDFs/ADBE-10K-FY14-FINAL-CERTIFIED.pdf, page 35 - needs financial incentives is difficult to comprehend. Struggling, they are not, granted the net income per share has more than halved since 2012, this could be hurting some well to do pockets.

4) What is the problem with expressing an opinion as a customer, a dissenting opinion with the current subscription model as it stands and with the way a product many of us have used for years is evolving? We are expressing our opinion as customers, something I believe we are entitled to do. I am surely hoping that you are not suggesting that expressing dissent with the current subscription model is not advisable or allowed.

5) Finally, I am aware Adobe does not read this or other forums. I think this is unfortunate because Adobe could be living in a bubble and bubbles do burst.


----------



## LRList001

Cletus  I have ENORMOUS respect for your LR knowledge and the free, excellent support you have given to me and many others on this site, something I don't think I have ever really thanked you enough for.

On this matter, you have missed the point I am making about CC.  IF (and it is a big or very unlikely "if" if you  prefer) if, Adobe do not answer the 'give me another 99 days' call from their CC software, CC software will stop working after 99 days.  Bang.

Let us suppose that on average some LR user has 65 days left of that 99.  Now lets suppose, totally hypothetically, that through some techno/legal problem, that user can no longer contact Adobe's servers.   That person will have 65 days left to fix it.  Lets suppose it is going to take this hypothetical person a year to get say a court to insist they have their access restored. Is 300 days without their CC portfolio working a problem? Perhaps it isn't for them, but it would be for me.  Hence why I made it clear that I want 100% control and for myself, 99.99999% is not good enough.  Others clearly have different tolerances from mine.  I require 100% control.

Modesto's link to clear licensing is a slightly different take on where I am coming from but is in the same category.


----------



## LRList001

Modesto Vega said:


> This is possible but I would still be very careful. The CC trial involves creating an Adobe ID, installing the CC app (which is used for license management), and getting a 30 trial of the CC (without entering credit card details). Once these 3 steps have taken place Lr 6 perpetual license could behave likea subscription witout the regular payment.
> Apparently, the only way to get Lr 6 perpetual not installing the CC app is if there is no trace of CC membership past or present, trial or active anywhere in Adobe's system.



OK.  It has taken most of the day (on and off), but I have managed to get LR6  installed in 30 day trial mode (Windows version), no CC.  Obscure?  Yes, very.  Adobe do make it possible, they just hide it behind a lot of prompts for CC.  The key was to run the setup exe that is put into the new desktop folder LR is extracted into and not depend on the auto-install you get by default.


----------



## Modesto Vega

LRList001 said:


> OK.  It has taken most of the day, but I have managed to get LR6  installed in 30 day trial mode (Windows version), no CC.  Obscure?  Yes, very.


Any tips are welcomed, I might give it a go as a trial on my Windows laptop to see what I am missing.


----------



## LRList001

Modesto Vega said:


> Any tips are welcomed, I might give it a go as a trial on my Windows laptop to see what I am missing.



I added notes to my earlier post.


----------



## Modesto Vega

LRList001 said:


> I added notes to my earlier post.


Thanks, might give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## GeraldH

Modesto Vega said:


> This is possible but I would still be very careful. The CC trial involves creating an Adobe ID, installing the CC app (which is used for license management), and getting a 30 trial of the CC (without entering credit card details). Once these 3 steps have taken place Lr 6 perpetual license could behave likea subscription witout the regular payment.
> Apparently, the only way to get Lr 6 perpetual not installing the CC app is if there is no trace of CC membership past or present, trial or active anywhere in Adobe's system.


I seem to have inadvertently ended up with CC Free Membership, how do I close this? No option for this in "manage account" that I can see.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

> CC software will stop working after 99 days. Bang


Is this true? In my opinion LR wil be working after the trial. You can access your files in librarymode and even fast develop them there. Only thing is you can not use the other modules when you have no license.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

> When you sign up to CC, you lose that 100% control. You have handed control of access to your images and portfolio of work to a third party. You might not see it that way, but that is, in my opinion, what you have done


Is this true?
I'm no Adobe advocate and i prefer standalone software too but this statement is not correct i believe.
Your images stay untouched on your own managed hard drives so access to them is guaranteed. When you don't want to use te software anymore you can manage your images in another way. There is information in the Lightroom database that's maybe difficult to export but not the images.

Roelof


----------



## Jim Wilde

Guys, I do understand that there are some valid questions and issues arising from the recent launch, and we will be trying to get answers (and yes, that will include what happens after 99 days!). But arguing about the rights and wrongs of Adobe policy decisions, particularly the subscription issue, is not very constructive and rather pointless in this forum. I'd gently remind you that our very few forum rules are available simply by clicking on the "Forum FAQ" button at the top of the page, it's worth a moment to read them.

As with any new launch there are always lots of teething issues, and trying to find the genuine bugs in amongst the lack of familiarity questions is quite taxing just now. So I'd be grateful if we would all focus on real problems, and leave the arguing and complaining about Adobe policy to other sites. This isn't the place for it.

If necessary, I'll post this in the other threads where related debates are ongoing. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Modesto Vega

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Your images stay untouched on your own managed hard drives


Yes, this correct.


> ...so access to them is guaranteed.


Yes, this is also correct. But it means that you have read access only to your modifications, you cannot tweak or perhaps even see you modification, and you might or might not be able to print and export modified photos with Lr after subscription end or after 99 days (hopefully Jim or Victoria can find a definite official answer for this.

Of course, you have full control of your originals (without the modifications) and you are "free" to use another programme.



Jim Wilde said:


> Guys, I do understand that there are some valid questions and issues arising from the recent launch, and we will be trying to get answers (and yes, that will include what happens after 99 days!). But arguing about the rights and wrongs of Adobe policy decisions, particularly the subscription issue, is not very constructive and rather pointless in this forum. I'd gently remind you that our very few forum rules are available simply by clicking on the "Forum FAQ" button at the top of the page, it's worth a moment to read them.
> 
> As with any new launch there are always lots of teething issues, and trying to find the genuine bugs in amongst the lack of familiarity questions is quite taxing just now. So I'd be grateful if we would all focus on real problems, and leave the arguing and complaining about Adobe policy to other sites. This isn't the place for it.
> 
> If necessary, I'll post this in the other threads where related debates are ongoing.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.


I think I get the message and will go quite after this reply. I would like to add 2 things, bugs are not the problem because they are expected, they are going to be fixed and there are workarounds. Please rely this to Adobe if you can:

*The single most important issue with Lr 6 perpetual is that it needs to call home every 99 days, it is that it requires logging into Adobe servers either via the CC App or Lr itself.*


----------



## Jim Wilde

Modesto Vega said:


> hopefully Jim or Victoria can find a definite official answer for this.



I've already asked the question. Victoria may know the answer, but she's offline right now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Jim Wilde said:


> Guys, I do understand that there are some valid questions and issues arising from the recent launch, and we will be trying to get answers (and yes, that will include what happens after 99 days!). But arguing about the rights and wrongs of Adobe policy decisions, particularly the subscription issue, is not very constructive and rather pointless in this forum. I'd gently remind you that our very few forum rules are available simply by clicking on the "Forum FAQ" button at the top of the page, it's worth a moment to read them.
> 
> As with any new launch there are always lots of teething issues, and trying to find the genuine bugs in amongst the lack of familiarity questions is quite taxing just now. So I'd be grateful if we would all focus on real problems, and leave the arguing and complaining about Adobe policy to other sites. This isn't the place for it.
> 
> If necessary, I'll post this in the other threads where related debates are ongoing.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.



Jim, thank you.  Exactly what I'd have said too.  

And the 99 days was the last information I had too, but we're checking into that for you.


----------



## LRList001

Am I missing something, or is LR6 standalone not available as free trial standalone download?

If I visit http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows LR6 isn't listed.  If I go to the LR6 download page I get offered a choice of something, the default option then wants to run updates on CC, though I am not a CC user.

If it is available, could somebody take the trouble point me at it as it has escaped me.

TIA


----------



## rick98761

When your subscription ends all you no longer have access to is the develop and map modules. You are not locked out of your photos in any way.


----------



## Modesto Vega

rick98761 said:


> When your subscription ends all you no longer have access to is the develop and map modules. You are not locked out of your photos in any way.


In Lr 5 or 6, is there a way to see the development history other than the development module?


----------



## johnbeardy

No, but it's just a log of what you've done, and you don't need it to have access to your photos or continue to adjust them via Quick Develop or Presets.


----------



## LRList001

johnbeardy said:


> No, but it's just a log of what you've done, and you don't need it to have access to your photos or continue to adjust them via Quick Develop or Presets.



If this is true (only map and develop are disabled after the 99 days), then I stand corrected and my requirement for 100% control is met, assuming two things:

1/ this means that the develop steps already applied continue to be applied
2/ the access in this mode is indefinite and allows an unlimited number of LR6 launches.  (It is tricky to test this, LR6 has failed in trial mode, the first launch disabled develop (only, map and the rest work), the second launch fails.)  LR5 behaves differently.

 As a clarification, I should have written "You have handed control of access to your developed images and portfolio of work to a third party. You might not see it that way, but that is, in my opinion, what you have done."  I fully understand that the original files remain untouched at all times in LR.  I know about the side-cars too.


----------



## Modesto Vega

johnbeardy said:


> No, but it's just a log of what you've done, and you don't need it to have access to your photos or continue to adjust them via Quick Develop or Presets.


Out of curiosity, how would you approach this hypothetical situation?
In 1 year, I manage to produce an outstanding photograph, a photograph that attracts a lot of attention. The photograph is produced using a combination of camera skills and Lr post-processing skills. 2 years later, for whatever reason, I no longer have a subscription, and take another outstanding photograph, similar to the 1st one and you know you want to give it a similar treatment. How would you go about finding what you did to the first photo without access to the develop module and that log?


----------



## LRList001

1/  Use the XMP side-car.  But, you have to be prepared to read the XML and configure LR to store side-cars automatically.  Maybe if this was your #1 winning image, you would have produced the XMP as a manual step.

2/  Buy a subscription!


----------



## rick98761

Modesto Vega said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you approach this hypothetical situation?
> In 1 year, I manage to produce an outstanding photograph, a photograph that attracts a lot of attention. The photograph is produced using a combination of camera skills and Lr post-processing skills. 2 years later, for whatever reason, I no longer have a subscription, and take another outstanding photograph, similar to the 1st one and you know you want to give it a similar treatment. How would you go about finding what you did to the first photo without access to the develop module and that log?



Who knows. The same thing you will do in 10 years if for some reason Lightroom is abandoned and we all use a different software suite to do photo editing.

Or buy a 1 month subscription if you need access that bad.


----------



## johnbeardy

Modesto Vega said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you approach this hypothetical situation?
> In 1 year, I manage to produce an outstanding photograph, a photograph that attracts a lot of attention. The photograph is produced using a combination of camera skills and Lr post-processing skills. 2 years later, for whatever reason, I no longer have a subscription, and take another outstanding photograph, similar to the 1st one and you know you want to give it a similar treatment. How would you go about finding what you did to the first photo without access to the develop module and that log?



In Library, Ctrl Shift C to copy the settings from one, then Ctrl Shift V to paste to the other. Examine the xmp if you need detail, for what that's worth.

Most of us thought it was pretty surprising when Adobe did change the post-subscription operation. With LR the only things you can't do are go into Develop and Map. You can continue to use LR for its DAM features, output them in all ways, use it for new pictures too. Most other subscription-limited software simply dies.

John


----------



## LRList001

John

Are you making a statement about the continued function of LR based on experience of LR5 or LR6?  My tests so far indicate that LR5 and LR6 do not behave in the same manner.  (Post #29)

Many thanks


----------



## clee01l

Modesto Vega said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you approach this hypothetical situation?...How would you go about finding what you did to the first photo without access to the develop module and that log?


It does not matter, You no longer have the ability to make develop adjustments to the new photo. and you gave up your rights to use the proprietary technology used to create the earlier photo. You will not be able to replicate the Adobe technology using anoth photo processor. You may come close, you may even exceed the processing using another tool  But adjustments like "shadows = +31" have no equivalence if you are not using an Adobe product. 

Before I switched too LR I used Bibble Pro and achieved some great results. Bubble was a small company and did not have the resources to get new versions out the door. Later they were bought by Corel (Aftershot Pro).   None of the work that I did in Bibble Pro was transferable so I kept Bibble derivative TIFFs and switched to LR where I eventually improved all of my best Bibble images. Aperture users are having to climb the same hill in switching to LR.  If you decide to leave Adobe, then you will need to move to a better product if you can find one.  Who knows, one day I may migrate away from LR and PSCC


----------



## jkrm

LRList001 said:


> OK.  It has taken most of the day (on and off), but I have managed to get LR6  installed in 30 day trial mode (Windows version), no CC.  Obscure?  Yes, very.  Adobe do make it possible, they just hide it behind a lot of prompts for CC.  The key was to run the setup exe that is put into the new desktop folder LR is extracted into and not depend on the auto-install you get by default.



Does anyone know how to do this on a Mac? I would like to trial Lightroom 6, but apparently when I tried Lightroom 5 a couple of months ago, it was actually a Lightroom CC trial. After three long chat sessions with Adobe support, I was told that I'm out of luck - there is no Lightroom 6 trial, only Lightroom CC, and I've already used up my one chance.

(I never really tried version 5. Shortly after activating it I heard on a podcast that LR6 was expected very soon, so I decided to wait. I am an Aperture "refuge" looking for a replacement and would like to give Lightroom a fair shake)


----------



## Victoria Bampton

jkrm said:


> After three long chat sessions with Adobe support, I was told that I'm out of luck - there is no Lightroom 6 trial, only Lightroom CC, and I've already used up my one chance.



I'm checking into this for you to see if there's a way round it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi jkrm. Have you actually tried to download to install the CC trial?  It might work - the trial's reset from time to time.  The other option is to put a fresh OS on a pocket drive and install the trial there.


----------



## jkrm

Thanks for looking into this, Victoria. Yes, I have downloaded and installed the CC trial. When I start it up, it tells me that the trial has expired. One of the chat support people sent me a link to a page with instructions for converting a CC trial download to LR6, but even when I went through that process, I still bumped into the "trial expired" roadblock.

It seems to me that resetting the CC trial would make sense, since this IS a new version and it's to Adobe's advantage to allow people to check out what's new. Maybe they'll do that eventually. In the meantime, I suppose I could try running off an external drive as you suggest.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton

From what I understand, that's what should have happened (the trial being reset, that is)


----------



## jkrm

Maybe I will try again tonight, then. Thanks again.


----------



## DimMak

LR6 stand alone is full of bugs. wait on it...wish I did!


----------



## jkrm

DimMak said:


> LR6 stand alone is full of bugs. wait on it...wish I did!



Thanks. I couldn't start the trial, anyway. Maybe I will wait a couple of weeks and try again. There is not a big rush - I have other Aperture replacement solutions that I need to check out in the meantime.


----------



## johnbeardy

I think most of us would reject the view that "LR6 stand alone is full of bugs".


----------



## clee01l

johnbeardy said:


> I think most of us would reject the view that "LR6 stand alone is full of bugs".


And to further that opinion. If this forum is any indication, the large percentage of the problems seem to be related to the use of GPU on Windows computers where the quality and continuity of the hardware is not rigorously controlled by Microsoft or the PC mfg..  The other area of problems seem to be related to Adobes change in the authorization methods for both standalone and Creative cloud licenses. This is not an issue with the app itself, but something that falls back to Adobe to correct on their end. 
I think if you have a Creative cloud license and are running OS X, you stand a good chance of having a successful install and LRCC/6 experience.   I also do not see very many reports of issues from OS X users of the standalone product.
Yes, I've seen a few  bugs in LRCC/6 but none have been what I consider "show stoppers".  By my own empirical test, LRCC opens 3 times faster than LR5 from the time you click on the program app icon until the Library Grid view screen appears.  That to me is gratifying.


----------



## jkrm

I just finished my fourth chat with Adobe support to try to get a trial of LR6. The first chat lasted almost an hour with the agent telling me he was going to escalate to a CC manager, but I didn't have time to stay on the line. The second agent sent me a link to a page he said had instructions on converting the CC trial to a 30-day LR6 trial. Unfortunately it was actually about how to enter a license key to convert a CC trial into a licensed copy of LR6. The third agent told me that you get one trial of CC and that's it - even if there has been a major upgrade (like LR5 to LR6), you can't get another trial. The fourth one couldn't seem to understand the issue - first asked if I had a license key, then asked if I had downloaded the software, and then finally gave me the same answer as the third agent. I mentioned what Victoria said about the trial period being supposed to reset after a major new release, but the agent had no reply to that. I also did a search on Adobe's forums but could not find a solution.

So it looks like I can't do a trial of LR6. Frustrating. I suppose I am also venting about the lack of helpfulness of the chat support.

Does Adobe still offer a 30-day window to return the software for a refund? I don't like going that route, but I may have no other choice!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

jkrm, can you post it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family

There's more 'proper' staff who drop by there, which might have a better idea.  I know the chat staff are frustrating to say the least.


----------



## jkrm

Victoria Bampton said:


> jkrm, can you post it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family
> 
> There's more 'proper' staff who drop by there, which might have a better idea.  I know the chat staff are frustrating to say the least.



Done. Hope it works.


----------



## GeraldH

jkrm said:


> I just finished my fourth chat with Adobe support to try to get a trial of LR6. The first chat lasted almost an hour with the agent telling me he was going to escalate to a CC manager, but I didn't have time to stay on the line. The second agent sent me a link to a page he said had instructions on converting the CC trial to a 30-day LR6 trial. Unfortunately it was actually about how to enter a license key to convert a CC trial into a licensed copy of LR6. The third agent told me that you get one trial of CC and that's it - even if there has been a major upgrade (like LR5 to LR6), you can't get another trial. The fourth one couldn't seem to understand the issue - first asked if I had a license key, then asked if I had downloaded the software, and then finally gave me the same answer as the third agent. I mentioned what Victoria said about the trial period being supposed to reset after a major new release, but the agent had no reply to that. I also did a search on Adobe's forums but could not find a solution.
> 
> So it looks like I can't do a trial of LR6. Frustrating. I suppose I am also venting about the lack of helpfulness of the chat support.
> 
> Does Adobe still offer a 30-day window to return the software for a refund? I don't like going that route, but I may have no other choice!


I didn't like the CC app installing on my PC with LR6 standalone so asked for a refund which was given no problem. So I would say this option is open to you.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Modesto Vega said:


> *The single most important issue with Lr 6 perpetual is that it needs to call home every 99 days, it is that it requires logging into Adobe servers either via the CC App or Lr itself.*



For those of you who did not see Victoria's recent blog post, we have been advised by Adobe that the perpetual license version of LR6 does not need to call home every 99 days, that requirement relates to the CC version only.

So the only requirement is that to remain activated, Lightroom needs to remain signed in....though it can remain signed in even while the computer is offline.

Hope that helps to clear up any confusion.


----------



## LRList001

Am I missing something, or is LR6 standalone not available as free trial standalone download?

If I visit http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows LR6 isn't listed.  If I go to the LR6 download page I get offered a choice of something, the default option then wants to run updates on CC, though I am not a CC user.

If it is available, could somebody take the trouble point me at it as it has escaped me.

TIA


----------



## Modesto Vega

Thanks to both of you for taking the time to research and reply. It sounds positive but this is not fully clear yet.



Jim Wilde said:


> So the only requirement is that to remain activated, Lightroom needs to remain signed in....though it can remain signed in even while the computer is offline.



 What does Adobe exactly mean with "remain activated"? 

What would trigger Lr deactivating itself? Hardware change? Computer being offline for a period of time?

Until those questions are answered I don't feel confident with taking Lr on an extended field trip and will stick with Lr 5.7.1.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

Modesto Vega said:


> What does Adobe exactly mean with "remain activated"?
> 
> What would trigger Lr deactivating itself? Hardware change? Computer being offline for a period of time?
> 
> Until those questions are answered I don't feel confident with taking Lr on an extended field trip and will stick with Lr 5.7.1.



This is not from adobe but from observation.

Being "signed in" quite simply means "not signing out".  My impression is that this corresponds to the old style Photoshop "deactivate this product on this computer", now called "Sign out".   When you "Sign out" you get a warning you are deactivating the products, and if you proceed you will need to reactivate to get back to using them.

If you simply don't run the CC app, or most specifically do not run the "sign out" this is a non-issue.  It's not like a web site where after a time you are implicitly signed out.

That's also very consistent with (a) the issues people had in the initial install when they kept "signing out" by rebooting or logging off and it didn't take -- you need to actually, explicitly, sign out, and (b) the information from Adobe that no further connection for LR6 (vs CC) is required once you activate. 

Really I think Adobe shot itself a bit in the confusion-foot by the terminology.  People have been living with this kind of activation ad deactivation with Photoshop for a long, long time.  Not necessarily liking it, but I do not think this is a new, insidious plot so much as new marketing speak and the same old insidious plot.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Remain activated to me means fully functional (whereas a deactivated Lightroom has all functions apart from Develop and Map modules).

I don't know what would trigger "LR deactivating itself", though there are a couple of actions which the user might take that would cause deactivation:

1. Signing out (e.g. to allow you to activate on a third system)....though you get a clear message to the effect that continuing with the sign-out will deactivate LR in the current system.

2. Attempting to activate a third system, using the same Adobe ID. I believe that the user will be advised that to continue is permissible, but the current systems will be de-activated (no, I don't know why it deactivates both existing systems, but reactivating one of them is presumably a simple sign-in procedure). Obviously, not having a three spare computers lying around, I've been unable to test this process.

I have, however, successfully run a perpetual-license LR6 with no internet connection, which included winding the clock forward more than 100 days, with no issues at all.

There is still a wrinkle or two which I need to iron out regarding the signing-out/deactivation process, including how to get to the state of Lightroom running in the deactivated mode of Develop and Map disabled. What I'm seeing on my test system is:

1. Sign-out requires internet connection.
2. Once signed-out, if you attempt to start Lightroom, you have to first sign-in again (which also requires internet connection).
3. During the re-sign-in process you either have to relicense the software again, i.e. by entering the serial number, or you can choose to start a 30 day trial period (during which you'll have a fully functional Lightroom).
4. If you choose to run the trial (i.e. no desire to fully activate the system again) I suspect, and I might try this later, that when the trial period clock reaches zero, the slightly less functional version of Lightroom will then become available "in perpetuity". This part I need to confirm.

All of the above, of course, will only be needed if attempting to manage a two-system activation on more than two systems. For more typical use, just staying signed in is the obvious thing to do. There may be some who have a problem with the "staying signed in" requirement, if so please take that up with Adobe, not me!


----------



## Replytoken

Thanks for the update and blog link, Jim.  I am more inclined to buy my upgrade as soon as the first "." (dot point) upgrade to v.6 is released.

--Ken


----------



## Modesto Vega

Thanks for the in depth research and post, it adds a lot of detail to something that had no detail when Lr 6 was released, it is must appreciated. Looking forward to reading about ironing the remaining rinkles.



Jim Wilde said:


> There may be some who have a problem with the "staying signed in" requirement, if so please take that up with Adobe, not me!



As long as "staying signed in" is Adobe's new marketing speech for "staying activated" and nothing else is going on I have absolutely no problem with this. I certainly wouldn't take it up with you, although an audience with the Queen or the Pope might be easier than convincing Adobe to consider adding or removing features.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

clee01l said:


> Here is the Oracle Database US Price list. http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/technology-price-list-070617.pdf
> These are Annual fees and when the term of your license expires Oracle DB will stop working.   Now Oracle owns MySQL which is an open source Database engine. The MySQL database is free but you pay for the services that Oracle provides



Actually this isn't true but I do agree with your argument in general .  When you buy a processor license from Oracle it lasts indefinitely but you have to pay yearly maintenance to get support, patches and upgrades.

Artistic integrity has nothing to do with the your license model. You are not giving control to anyone as you will always have choice around which tools you use.


----------



## mcasan

johnbeardy said:


> I think most of us would reject the view that "LR6 stand alone is full of bugs".



Totally agreed.


----------

